# Druck-Auftrag-Komplett versenden? Abbruch duch schließen..

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

habt ihr das auch das der Druckauftrag nur häppchenweise an Cups geschickt wird?

Wenn ich z.B. ein Dokument von Openoffic aus drucke (1 Seite), dann startet der Drucker und legt los, schließe ich nun OpenOffice wird der Druck nach wenigen Sekunden unterbrochen und im Cups-Druckermanager steht etwas wie:

Konnte Byte 30289 nicht drucken.

Nun würde ich das jetzt gerne so einstellen das Cups den kompletten Druckauftrag bekommt und ich OpenOffice einfach schließen kann, ohne das Daten verloren gehen.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Hinweis woran es liegen könnte?

Liebe Grüße

Chris

----------

